# Rvs



## boterham

Hello,
I was wondering what RVS means in the sentence below. Is it an abbreviation for some kind of natural resources or material that they also provide?

VSH Fittings is een onderdeel van Aalbers Industries NV. Ze leveren een totaal pakket van koperen bevestiging middelen voor installateurs. Naast koper leveren ze ook *RVS* en gietijzer. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yarddog

Hello. RVS= roestvast staal.
See: wikpaedia roestvast staal


----------



## boterham

Yarddog said:


> Hello. RVS= roestvast staal.
> See: wikpaedia roestvast staal


 
Excellent! Thanks a lot


----------



## Suehil

Stainless steel.  Usually known in Dutch as 'roest*vrij* staal'


----------



## boterham

Suehil said:


> Stainless steel. Usually known in Dutch as 'roest*vrij* staal'


 
Thanks for that. I guess that's why I couldn't find it in www.mijnwoordenboek.nl at first!


----------



## HKK

The difference is explained by Wikipedia:


> De benaming "roestvrij" die in de volksmond voor roestvast staal gebruikt wordt, is onder metallurgen uit den boze. Roest"vrij" staal zal wel degelijk roesten. Deze oxidehuid is echter afsluitend, waardoor geen verdere roestvorming zal plaatsvinden. In omstandigheden die hardnekkig genoeg zijn, of bij beschadiging van de beschermende oxide-huid, kan de roestvorming plaatselijk extra snel plaatsvinden. Dit wordt o.a. veroorzaakt door chloriden of andere metalen die zich nestelen in het oppervlak. Dit is ook de reden, waarom bij het bewerken van RVS bij voorkeur geen stalen gereedschappen gebruikt zouden moeten worden. Praktischer is echter om na het verwerken, het RVS te behandelen waarbij alle mogelijke verontreinigingen worden verwijderd. Dit is het zogenaamde beitsen, waarbij langs chemische weg alle ongerechtigheden worden opgelost en verwijderd.



In short, RVS is not stain_less_, just much more resistant.


----------



## boterham

HKK said:


> The difference is explained by Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> In short, RVS is not stain_less_, just much more resistant.


 
Thanks ... That's great! I wonder if there are also two terms for this i.e. roestvast staal and roestvrij staal in English or even French ... ?


----------

